# the Last Post BBC



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Am I imagining things, or has this been done before, maybe with new actors, but when watching it I get 
the distant vision of having seen it and knowing what is about to happen.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You must be telepathic, its a new series I can't remember seeing it before.

It was quite good the first one, we enjoyed it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is quite similar, I think, to "Our Girl" which had Stacey from Eastenders in it. But then, perhaps, I think that about all the army themed dramas. I wish they would engages some different looking officers I get them all confused!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

agreetotally, worth watching but I am left wondering about some of the things like hairstyles and language which do not reflect my memories of the time....

Aden was a big part of history with people like Ma Mitch at the fore - yet another example of where entry and exit have not been well planned.

But the series does bear a strong resemblance to "Our Girl" which is also scheduled to return soon (after Last Post has finished?). It does reflect the dichotomy between the officers and the enlisted people.............

Ashas always been the same although perhaps, it is reeduced now and of course, senior NCO's have always been the best and most knowledgeable members of the armed forces.......... sadly many of the "Ruperts" did not have the common sense to listen to such people....... to their detriment.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am now wondering if it was a film that I am mixing it up with, as said it is a new series. As to Rank and file it was very much that displayed.


----------

